# Any Interest in Ceramics?



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm posting this here and not in the Barter forum because I just wanted to see in there were still folks out there creating, painting and firing their own ceramics still.

My MIL has amassed some where between 2-5000 molds, and hasn't poured anything in 10 years, so FIL is wanting to clear them out of the shop they are in. And the shed. And the other shed. And the other other shed.

They are not cataloged as yet, but I know there are a lot of doll and religious oriented molds as well as many vintage 70s type stuff.

Would there be interest enough in this sort of item for me to take the time to catalog and take pictures of them?

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Well. dang. I can tell you that as a huge lot, you won't get much money from them. Smaller lots, even not cataloged, but on a pallet ready to pick up, will work MUCH better.

molds are horribly heavy to move, so lots of ceramicists just don't buy if they have to buy a huge lot that still needs to be packed up to move.

however...once in a while you'll see someone who is selling their studio full of molds and it goes right away.

Cataloging will help with selling. a few pictures is good...to show the quality of the molds...the shape they're in.

If you can do a "semi sort"....get the religious in one area, holiday in one area, doll parts in one area...that may help you sell.

check out EBAY for what is selling currently. "ceramic molds" or "ceramic molds lot"

Check with your local people first. there is probably a craigslist in your area. since it's free, it's worth while putting up a listing there. Even now, before you catalog stuff...Large lot of ceramic molds for sale. Religious, doll, miscellaneous. Many retired molds from the 70s. (the "retired molds" or "molds from the 70s" often is a good seller)

Some people will want to come and just look for molds that they want. You'll have to decide if that is worthwhile to you.

good luck with it.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for all of those tips, Ann. We have considered Craig's list as well as announced sale where people can come look at them.... however....

MIL update: She is refusing to part with ANY of them even though she hasn't poured or fired in the 10 years I've been here. DH (her son) could really use the space for a art studio, but it's her space and despite her non-usage of the ceramic studio, it's still hers.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

well ....CRUD! 

but, yah...I can see that happening. Some folks (me included) just don't like to let go of a "plan". "I'm going to get back to the studio once I finish <insert list of stuff>". 

hmmm. Are you at all interested (or is DH) in the ceramics pouring? It doesn't have to be just "pour the mold, fire the clay, paint the bisque". Lots of people use the poured pieces as a beginning for more artsy stuff. like....pour a regular vase, but then add vines, leaves, flowers that you make from clay. or...a cup. pour the cup, carve it so it's unique...or add more clay like the aforementioned vines/leaves/flowers...whatever you like.

anyway..that might get her off her, um, duff and back to doing the ceramics.

OR offer to clear it onto pallets so that it will store more safely! yah..that's the ticket  then store the pallets (wrapped with plastic) somewhere like a barn

did you know that the plaster molds can also be used to pour cement? they have to be sealed (so they're not any good for clay later) but the big molds can be used for those fantastic cement (or tuffa) garden pieces. some are really awesome!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

well crud from me too
really I guess I'm glad shes keeping them,since I'm so far away
from there and can't get there with a truck
I haven't poured since last year, I miss it.
I guess I need to get busy
I think it's sad that all the ceramic shops are closing, its becoming a lost 
art.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

I just picked up about 100 molds from FREECYCLE. It filled the bed of my PU truck. Now, what do I do with them? Mine are mostly baby dolls. Anyone have a good beginners book, I can get from the library?


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

gosh, i'm in the same boat. My grandmother has probably a couple hundred molds, from the 60's and 70's and maybe a few from the early 80's. If someone wants to drive to SW KS, let me know. but, I didn't see much interest on Ebay, and no local craigslist. So, we've been wondering what to do with the molds.

And the greenware. The's lots of it left too. Some got wet and is ruined and we tossed it already but, man, there's a lot of stuff out in the trailer house. And the molds are so heavy!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

bummer. apparently my reply to lacyj didn't go thru the other day. 
you can google "books ceramics dolls" or "books pouring molds" and you'll get a lot of hits on "how to pour molds" and such.

here is a good link to a site that has a lot of books for pouring. about halfway down are some books on pouring and dolls.

dolls are pretty hot with sewing and collectors. If you can come up with a unique painting on your dolls, you could probably find a lot of buyers. It seems to go in cycles, but the old fashioned type..victorian, etc. painted doll parts seem to be in demand all the time. You might consider offering a custom fired head. (golly..that sounds WRONG somehow  ) You know...like the customer selects eye color, cheek color, skin color, with or without eyelashes, etc.


----------

